# Dogs



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Does any one know if there are any Airlines that accept dogs from UK to Portugal and return Journey??


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you'll find that BA do.


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> I think you'll find that BA do.


Thanks - I'll look into that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most of major carriers do, it's the airlines like Ryanair that don't


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

saw said:


> Does any one know if there are any Airlines that accept dogs from UK to Portugal and return Journey??


Just flown with Jet2 and I see in their brochure that they do, into Faro only iirc.

HTH

Rob


----------

